# tarpon out of galveston?



## Sam Forbes (Aug 8, 2006)

Any out there and if so, how far? Any technique reccomendations?
Thanks


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

IN shore to 5 miles out. Drive up and down the beach front for hours every day and eventually you may see one. LOL. Seriously though, wait until its flat and look for birds and bait, you might get lucky.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I can definetly tell you where they are not... Thats about the luck of my tarpon this year


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Go out and look for bait, drift the bait while looking for rolling tarpon if nothing after a while go on to the next ball of bait untill the day is over or you fing fish. Good luck


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Tarpon fishing around here aint easy.
Long days and few if any hookups.
But they are there.
I saw three jump in front of 91st street last friday in a really big school of mullet.
Less than a mile off the beach.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I heard there were some up in Trinity bay a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i hope they jump in my boat the week end of the 9th


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

according to the san luis pass reports some tarpons were hookd up at the pier this past week.


----------



## sigmanu723 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was fishing at 61st and Broadway behind the Enterprise Rent a Car and hooked inot a juvenile Tarpon. He hit a white 1/4 oz Rat L Trap. He mad 4 good jumps before tiring out quickly. Released him very quickly since he was bleeding. Needless to say, it will shock the hell out of you when you hook a tarpon when you are fishing for specs !!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hit the end of the jetty or pass*

And zorch up your radar looking for massed birds (if you have radar) find the big brown pelicans and you most likely will find the Menhaden or rain minnow schools along with Macks, Jacks, Sharks and Tarpon. Closest rigs or junk on bottom in less than 50', set up a good chum line on an outgoing tide corresponding to a late evening day and fish big mullet on bottom. We hook up lot of times without ever seeing one roll. One good spot near Galveston that has always worked for me is about a two mile stretch just SW of GISP usually just off the beach or within a mile. Always late evening.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

*I think I did*

Earlier this year I was out fishing at the N. Jetty. I could see something big working bait in the water but then it would disappear. So I rigged up a Silver Top water lure, something that matched the bait. Low and behold it started bustin' up the water about 8 yards from the boat. I cast out one time, it hit, took about 20 feet of the 15 lb test I was using and headed out to sea. I guess I was so shocked I didn't have time to loosen the drag. But at least i think I hooked into one this year.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

It was probably a shark. 99% of tarpon jump very soon after hooking them. Very depressing because sharks are usually very close to the tarpon. Don't give up!!!! Get after them next summer and one tarpon will make up for all of the dissapointments.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

we tried to hook up but to no availe i will get one one day--good luck to all those who try


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Quint said:


> Earlier this year I was out fishing at the N. Jetty. I could see something big working bait in the water but then it would disappear. So I rigged up a Silver Top water lure, something that matched the bait. Low and behold it started bustin' up the water about 8 yards from the boat. I cast out one time, it hit, took about 20 feet of the 15 lb test I was using and headed out to sea. I guess I was so shocked I didn't have time to loosen the drag. But at least i think I hooked into one this year.


Sounds like a jack to me....at "8 yards" on a topwater, if it was a tarpon you'd a seen it, no mistake.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yup*

You would first see its big ole head launched six feet outta the water, shortly after feelin the hook:wink: Then ya would most likely see it at least 4 more times greyhounding out takin 300 yards in 15 seconds.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dang is it June Yet?*

Guess I am gonna have to slip off to Tampico before thenhwell:


----------

